# Artificial sweeteners ?



## IKE (May 2, 2018)

I know that there are a bunch of different brands out there but is there a artificial sweetener being made now days that doesn't have a really weird aftertaste and that is safe to use ?

Something like those in the little individual single serving packets like you see sitting on the table in a cafe would probably work better for me.

I'll be using it for iced tea daily and I don't want to use honey.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2018)

Artificial sweeteners are really bad for the human body. I realize you are diabetic but I’d consider a healthier alternative like stevia. There are some others but I’d have to look them up. My last neighbour was diabetic. 
Sure it will take some adjusting to get used to it but it is far far better than artificial sweeteners. 
Even weaning  yourself off sweet stuff is highly recommended 
Please at least consider it. Perhaps look up the negative side effects of using artificial sweeteners. Take a few days to read as much about it as you possibly can so you can make a better informed decision. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2018)

I use PriceRite generic sucralose packets.

When you look at the various packets read the fine print.  

Some of the little packets are the equivalent of 1 teaspoon of sugar and some are the equivalent of 2 teaspoons of sugar.


----------



## Gary O' (May 2, 2018)

Is honey a bad bad?


----------



## IKE (May 2, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Is honey a bad bad?



Not bad at all Gary and I love it on hot homemade made from scratch biscuits......in my past experience it just doesn't dissolve all that well in iced tea.


----------



## Gary O' (May 2, 2018)

IKE said:


> Not bad at all Gary and I love it on hot homemade made from scratch biscuits.....in my past experience it just doesn't dissolve all that well in iced tea.
> 
> View attachment 51689



Well...yeah
Somebody needs to create powdered honey


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Well...yeah
> Somebody needs to create powdered honey



Unfortunately honey is considered even worse to a diabetic than straight sugar. 
Its far sweeter.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2018)

From the time both wife and I were diagnosed as Diabetic II, we got rid of all the real sugar that we had. We both use Splenda and have never had a problem with it. In fact, I told my wife last night that I put a packet of Splenda in the water that we used for boiling a couple ears of corn. It really helped the corn taste better. She loved it.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 2, 2018)

I've consumed tons of artificial sweeteners since the day they came out with Tab soda back in the 70's (?).  I recently did an experiment with them when I switched from coffee to tea.  I always liked tea with LOTS of sugar, so I had to switch to artificial sweeteners because of the calories.  

I first tried Sweet & Low (pink, saccharin).  It took 3 packets to come even close to the sweetness I liked in tea, and it never was quite the same.  It had a salty aftertaste to me.  Beyond 3 didn't seem to make any difference.

Then I tried Nutrasweet (blue, aspartame).  It took 7 packets to equal the sweetness I liked, but the taste was very close to sugar, imo.

Then I tried mixing the two.  
Turned out 2 packages of blue with 1 package of pink were near perfect.

This amazed me so I looked it up, and sure enough, mixing sweeteners can do that, because each can target different taste senses.


----------



## terry123 (May 2, 2018)

My nuero specialist told me to never use any artificial ones as they constrict the arteries. I have a history of brain aneurysms so I need my blood flow open as much as possible. My BIL who is a diabetic uses Splenda and loves it.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2018)

Stevia!

Here are some articles:

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=what+is+stevia&t=ffab&atb=v90-7&ia=web


----------



## Don M. (May 2, 2018)

IKE said:


> I know that there are a bunch of different brands out there but is there a artificial sweetener being made now days that doesn't have a really weird aftertaste and that is safe to use ?  Something like those in the little individual single serving packets like you see sitting on the table in a cafe would probably work better for me. I'll be using it for iced tea daily and I don't want to use honey.



I keep some artificial sweetener which contains Aspartame in my shop.  It has proven to be a Very Effective Ant Poison during the Summer months.


----------



## jujube (May 2, 2018)

Artificial sweeteners taste bad to me.....and they don't agree with me, either.  I just stick with sugar and honey and try to use as little as I can.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2018)

Stevia is a natural product from a leaf as sugar is from a cane. Yet when I consider I would only use 2 level tsps of sugar in my morning coffee, doesn't seem like an amount of sugar to worry about anyway. Not like those brownies, or pie or a sleeve of cookies...etc.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 2, 2018)

As Keesha mentioned, it is important to wean yourself off of needing sugar/sweetness in so many foods. Once you can get used to only having a little bit of sweet foods, then, either choice of a sweetener is much safer. 
I have read all of the bad stuff about artificial sweeteners, as well as all the books that tell about the dangers of sugar, and neither one is a very safe choice, healthwise. 
I sometimes use a little natural raw sugar, and sometimes an artificial sweetener, like Splenda; but in either case, I do not use very much, and do not do it very often. 

Just as with salt, some foods taste better when sweetened, and some can be eaten without, once you get used to it.
 I try to avoid sweeteners as much as possible, so that when I do sweeten something, I can make it count for a food that I especially like sweetening with. 
I am not fond of unsweetened ice tea, but I can drink it that way, so I usually do. 
For my coffee, I like a little cream and sugar, so I always put a little bit of sweetener in that; but I only have one cup each day, so I think that I am within safe limits.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 6, 2018)

We use stevia -- all natural, no aftertaste, generics available.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

Good choice, Carol.


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2018)

I agree. Stevia is a great choice. It takes a bit of getting used to though.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

Well maybe because I came off asparatame on onto Stevia is why it tasted like cane sugar to me.


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2018)

Asparatame is horrible stuff. The fact that it works as ant poison says it all for me.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

YOWIE!  Glad I gave it up


----------



## IKE (May 6, 2018)

I may try Stevia later on but I went with Splenda and have been using it three days now and like it.....volume wise it's sweeter than sugar and to me it has no aftertaste whatsoever.


----------



## oldman (May 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Stevia is a natural product from a leaf as sugar is from a cane. Yet when I consider I would only use 2 level tsps of sugar in my morning coffee, doesn't seem like an amount of sugar to worry about anyway. Not like those brownies, or pie or a sleeve of cookies...etc. View attachment 51692



I use Stevia on my cereal or whatever I eat or drink, like iced tea, that needs some sweetener. If I am going to a restaurant and I plan on drinking iced tea, I order it unsweetened and then put in my Stevia that I brought along. I buy it at Target.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 7, 2018)

I make my own soda.
I do it for the savings and to control what sweetener and how much caffeine is in it.
I use liquid Sucralose.  1/2 teaspoon is equal to 1 cup of sugar.


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2018)

Employment Office....Bee responsible


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> I've consumed tons of artificial sweeteners since the day they came out with Tab soda back in the 70's (?).  I recently did an experiment with them when I switched from coffee to tea.  I always liked tea with LOTS of sugar, so I had to switch to artificial sweeteners because of the calories.
> 
> I first tried Sweet & Low (pink, saccharin).  It took 3 packets to come even close to the sweetness I liked in tea, and it never was quite the same.  It had a salty aftertaste to me.  Beyond 3 didn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> ...



I use a mixture of stevia and sugar in my coffee but until I read your post I had no idea why I needed less volume of the combination than of either alone.  Stevia has a slightly bitter aftertaste which is why I soften it with real sugar.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 8, 2018)

There is no data showing weight loss comparisons between sugar users and artificial sweeteners users. My doctor and what I read state sweeteners increase the appetite.


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)

I think the main reason for members wanting to use artificial sweeteners has to do with diabetes more than weight loss but I could be wrong.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2018)

There have been several studies which show that artificial sweeteners....especially in "diet" soda's....triggers the brain into wanting More.  This is Great for the soda makers, but probably not so great for those who drink that stuff.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2018)

I've also read those studies, Don.  It's also shocking how much   

Keesha may be on to something that's true for many of us.  Even though tests show that I'm neither diabetic nor pre-diabetic (fasting glucose runs 92-95, A1C is 5.3) my family is loaded with diabetics and I personally find sweets, breads. and other simple carbs can make me feel a little wonky.  Stevia and artificial sweeteners don't taste as good as sugar but at least my body doesn't make me regret them a while later.  Half stevia, half sugar is a good mix for my tastebuds and body response.  I drink 3 cups of coffee each morning... one half-caff, two decaf.  Back in the day I used to drink coffee from morning till night so 3 cups is a serious curtailment.     

Now if only I could lay off the GS cookies and the Aldi's clones.


----------

